# LGB 94775 North Pole Express runs but won't move.



## JTomchak (Dec 14, 2010)

I have an LGB 94775 North Pole Express set I bought this summer, 2010, at Depot Train and Hobby in Cleveland. It's for under the Christmas tree, for my 3 yr old daughter. We put it up tonight, a simple circle of track. The short of it is, the train doesn't run. The motor runs and the lights work, however, the wheels don't turn at all. Any help I'd appreciate. I'm not sure if or how I should open up the engine. I can hear the motor running, it varies in speed as I turn the controller up and down.

Thanks,

Joe 

*
*[/b]


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Dear Joe:

If the motor is running but the wheels are not turning that seems to indicate that the gears on the axles are defective. Did you buy this set as "brand new - never used" or was it preused. This little Porter style engines could easily loose their teeth. If at any point in time the wheels moved then you could have had an incorrectly quartered engine which impeeded free axle movement and that caused the axle gears to get distroyed. It is also possible that the bottom and top lid of the motor block were not tight enough giving opportunity to slip and destroy the gears.

In either case you should not make any further attempts and have a specialist look at the engine.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Take it back and get another one. It's too new to bother with a repair and too close to Christmas. 

John


----------



## JTomchak (Dec 14, 2010)

Well, things turned out ok after all. I called the local Hobby Town, the clerk/sales person I talked to gave me the name of a local guy, Ken Vendlinger, that repairs trains. I called Ken, it turns out he lives right around the corner from me. Ken told me to come over that evening. Ken took at my engine, said he has one just like, did a quick test to see what the symptoms were, and inspected the train. He promptly opened it up, and found that two screws that hold the upper bracket in place that, in turn, hold the motor in position were not installed from the factory. Ken said that although a mistake like this is rare, it does happen. When power is applied to the motor, it runs and the torque caused it to move up and away from the drive gears, hence no movement on the track. Ken installed the screws, re assembled the engine and tested it. Every thing turned out ok. It runs like a champ. He very lightly oiled a few friction points, mostly on the linkage and gave me a few tips on maintenance. The trains is working just fine. He then gave me a quick tour of his layouts, pretty cool stuff. Ken is also a member of the Lake Shore Live Steamers a local group of train enthusiasts with a great set up at Lakemetroparks Penitentiary Glen Reservation. We've probably had a ride on his train during their public events. Ken invited me and my daughter back in the spring to his house to see his setup in his yard. Ken did a great job, was very friendly, and I can't thank him enough. Thanks for the replies, I didn't know how things were going to turn out. Ken can be reached at (440) 943-4482.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, thats great news and a good Christmas story.









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice to hear a potential horror story turn out fine.
Nice that you met someone so close to you. Now a new journey begins!

Bubba


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

You are very lucky, because if you try in that condition too hard the motor makes minced meat of the axle gears.

Merry Christmas and enjoy the train.


----------

